# GENERAL INTL Variable speed MAXI-LATHE Model# 25-200 M1 REVIEW



## stefang

Looks like a great lathe with ample power and well designed. I suggest you make a handle for that phillips screw to make it easier to open the latch.


----------



## nx95240

yea I hear you I got my belt in the middle goes from 600 or so to 1800 rpm that were I turn all my stuff.


----------



## holein1

thank you for the review this is the lathe i hope to get by xmas


----------

